# xterm menu font size



## rufwoof (Sep 17, 2017)

How can I increase the size of xterm menu font? i.e. as presented when I hold Ctrl and left mouse click the xterm window.

I've noticed the same in xpaint, tiny menu font that is difficult to see easily.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 17, 2017)

Try 
	
	



```
XTerm*SimpleMenu*font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal--*-140-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*
```
 in your ~/.Xresources


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks. When I installed/set things up I didn't create a .Xresources but did create a .Xdefaults and I dropped something similar into there (different choice of font) and its working great. Thanks again. 

For xpaint I've created a launch script with a choice of font that works well for me


```
#!/bin/sh
xpaint -menufont "Liberation-14:matrix=0.85 0 0 0.9"
```


----------

